# Post up your favorite sublimation products.



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't want to turn this into a big negative posting but I work full time in the awards industry and about half of my time is spent doing sublimation. I'm shocked by the poor quality of many of the products in this industry. The amount of scrap because of manufacturing defects is unbelievable.

So... I want to turn this rant into something positive. List up your favorite sublimation products. I would especially love to hear about products you print on all the time that work well for you.

I'll start with Dynasub metal. Dynasub is great stuff, use it almost every day and have never had it let me down.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I go through thousands of orca coatings mugs without problem.


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Plastic iPhone covers from BestSub are crap, but the rubber are excellent!
We use the good quality inserts not the standard ones, those are going to fade. 



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

We also only use the rubber. They're a bit more expensive, but they seem like they have a better feel.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

school ID badges I made for this year

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

jfisk3475 said:


> school ID badges I made for this year
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


 Are these on metal ?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jfisk3475 said:


> school ID badges I made for this year
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


Pretty cool idea - looks like the large FRP bag tags.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

tsub67 said:


> I don't want to turn this into a big negative posting but I work full time in the awards industry and about half of my time is spent doing sublimation. I'm shocked by the poor quality of many of the products in this industry. The amount of scrap because of manufacturing defects is unbelievable.
> 
> So... I want to turn this rant into something positive. List up your favorite sublimation products. I would especially love to hear about products you print on all the time that work well for you.
> 
> I'll start with Dynasub metal. Dynasub is great stuff, use it almost every day and have never had it let me down.


Have you tried Unisub license plates? I noticed they are thicker than Dynasub plates.


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

tsub67 said:


> I'll start with Dynasub metal. Dynasub is great stuff, use it almost every day and have never had it let me down.


Really?! I wonder what I am doing wrong - I have the worst time with Dynasub. It always seems to be super sensitive to the "water spots" from too much pressure/time. When I back off pressure and time to eliminate the spots, I then can't get good color on white metal. 

When I use unisub White metal, I get nice, deep colors with no spots. That is all I will use now, but of course, I have to use Dynasub for brushed silver and gold, but we typically only do black on those and it is not hard to hit.

DaveW


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I enjoy printing socks And fabric by the yard on our new ROTARY PRESS.


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Socks? Are those on the pic socks?
How do you print them on both sidea?



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Print cut and sew?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We print both sides at the same time. Socks are thin.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

DaveW said:


> It always seems to be super sensitive to the "water spots" from too much pressure/time.


If you mean orange peel effect that's from too much heat. Knock it back to about 350-365, and as needed bump up the time a bit to get good, solid blacks. 

I know this isn't a how-to or troubleshooting thread, but I thought I'd also mention:

1. Don't use parchment paper or Teflon sheet. Use regular bond paper for blow out.

2. Use a light pressure, enough to make good contact around the edges.

3. Check your heat press for proper heat. If it's running high it's hard to get the adjustment right.

4. Pre-heat the lower platen rubber before pressing. 

5. Clean the surface of the metal with 91% rubbing alcohol, even if the cover had peel-away film, and dry/pre-heat the blank under the hot top plate of the press. Let cool a bit before placing on the transfer paper.


----------



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yup, great luck with Dynasub here. I print on hundreds of pieces of it some days. Rarely have any scrap.

But yeah, pressure has to be VERY light or you'll get spots.

One job I do quite a bit is a black background with white letters and a color logo on white Dynasub. I was concerned the first time I ran the job but blacks turn out very black and the graphics looked amazing.

Now to continue the thread, another product I rarely have scrap with are the cheap Chinese tiles from Coastal. Probably the same brand as others but I've had great luck with them for general decorating. Coating is probably soft but for a cheap tile they're nice.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

FRB. and the bar scan worked

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tangy (Feb 11, 2013)

Mouse pads.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

The new Pictaleather prints absoloutely great.

Jim


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

jimc said:


> The new Pictaleather prints absoloutely great.
> 
> Jim


I thought they did not have it out yet. Pictures please and when and where did you get some. I received some of the synthetic last month.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

The ones I've tried are the PU leather, not tried the real leather. got them from Marvelpress in UK but they also have a US site.
Here is UK site

Marvelpress Supplies


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

jimc said:


> The ones I've tried are the PU leather, not tried the real leather. got them from Marvelpress in UK but they also have a US site.
> Here is UK site
> 
> Marvelpress Supplies


Thanks, I have the PU leather as well.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

What is "PU Leather" and how is different from Pictaleather?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

PU is imitation leather, however it has a nice look and feel to it. It's also a lot cheaper than real leather.
As far as I'm aware the name Pictaleather is a brand name for both the PU and the real leather.

Jim


----------



## tntawards (Sep 29, 2009)

love them!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

deehoney said:


> What is "PU Leather" and how is different from Pictaleather?


Someone explained it to me as it being the same as particle board versus real wood.


----------



## tntawards (Sep 29, 2009)

Love this post!
pricing is always an issue as well as scrap unusable product i add a % into my pricing for this it happens and even the best of us can run into issues on the perfect substrate!

I use dyna sub as well and love it but i have used ezsub and the new product offered at JDS and have had great results.....
I choose the low end for trophy plates dyna sub for EXCELLENT photo quality plaques offer all three at different pricing for Name
badges (use your SCRAP) and key tags etc.

i have been sub'ing for my father since the mid 80's and have learned many things from trail and error. so don't be afraid to ask questions watch vid's and read.........
Honestly i think the biggest Key to dye sub is your icc profile...

Love doing slates! Mugs are always a good add-on sale! Koozie's as well. I also agree the rubber phone case are Way better quality then the plastic ones. The new notebooks have been a great product as well!

I had a guy here locally who was sub'ing and putting out crap! But i helped him because i didn't want consumers buying from him getting "turned off" to sublimation. That is what is great about this site willingness to help!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

did this 1 for retiring soldier

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## tntawards (Sep 29, 2009)

I want to order this! Glad to hear you've had good luck with it!


----------



## tntawards (Sep 29, 2009)

jfisk3475 said:


> did this 1 for retiring soldier
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


clock looks good! i've done a few on conde's gallery there is a lg wall clock made from the new bracelets and 2 circles ordered everything but haven't put it together yet


----------



## tntawards (Sep 29, 2009)

skdave said:


> I enjoy printing socks And fabric by the yard on our new ROTARY PRESS.


these look great!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Mural, real wood frame.

18 x 24


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks. Very easy. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Like the mural

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jfisk3475 said:


> Like the mural
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


Thx, only wish I could do the art part that well.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Nice tile mural!

Where do you get your frames? Is it one from Paramount? (They have nice stuff, but can't rely on them for stock because their supplier is out of business.) And are those standard 4.25" tiles?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice tile work Mike.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> Nice tile mural!
> 
> Where do you get your frames? Is it one from Paramount? (They have nice stuff, but can't rely on them for stock because their supplier is out of business.) And are those standard 4.25" tiles?


6 inch sq tiles. I used to get those from Paramount's vendor directly. The guy sold out to another party and they stayed around for a couple of years then couldn't make a go of it.

A couple of my wholesale artist customers buy them with their own art and make their own frames now.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the info. I have a line on frames for the 6" tiles, since they make even multiples (and standard frame sizes). I've had a heck of a time finding suitable (and affordable) frames for 4.25" tile murals.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We have started printing Blankets 50x60. At $20 they will sell very fast.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

One of our latest Oversize prints.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> We have started printing Blankets 50x60. At $20 they will sell very fast.


Dave link on your website to these? I want one


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Mike,
Our web site is light years behind, need help if anyone is interested. 

Just send me the art/photo and we will press one on WED of the coming week.
[email protected]

Thanks Dave


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

You rock Dave!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> Hi Mike,
> Our web site is light years behind, need help if anyone is interested.
> 
> Just send me the art/photo and we will press one on WED of the coming week.
> ...


Thx, have several other questions so I'll email you.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Dave how much pixelation do you get when you upsize?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Very little Jill. Want one ? Take a picture of your pet and I will send you one when we fire it up on Wednesday.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

skdave said:


> Very little Jill. Want one ? Take a picture of your pet and I will send you one when we fire it up on Wednesday.


I want one! I am going to send you a mockup of a pillow I am working on but I would like to see in on a blanket. One more thing to add to my product line.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

vectored art please


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

skdave said:


> vectored art please


I only have Photo shop not Illustrator.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

EPS is good


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

paintersspouse said:


> I only have Photo shop not Illustrator.


For photoshop I use Perfect Resize from OnOne Software, there are other pgms and PS plugins to help scale bitmaps. For murals which are usually 100% bitmap it's a nice tool and really almost mandatory.

If you are working in vector then any objects that are not bitmap will scale without any pixelization.


----------



## Trinkets2008 (Nov 26, 2011)

skdave said:


> We have started printing Blankets 50x60. At $20 they will sell very fast.



Dave,

I would like to order a blanket, but I don't have a vector software.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Trinkets2008 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I would like to order a blanket, but I don't have a vector software.


I've got Corel X3 on CD that I may be willing to sell.


----------



## Deb222 (Feb 17, 2013)

Im newbie- Do the rubber iphone covers work w heat presses? If so,where do you buy them from? Thx Debbie


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Trinkets2008 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I would like to order a blanket, but I don't have a vector software.


 
What kind of art do you want me to print?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Deb222 said:


> Im newbie- Do the rubber iphone covers work w heat presses? If so,where do you buy them from? Thx Debbie


 
Rubber can not be put into a 400 degree heat press. Most iphone covers print just the metal insert via dye sub.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

paintersspouse said:


> I want one! I am going to send you a mockup of a pillow I am working on but I would like to see in on a blanket. One more thing to add to my product line.


 Jill it looks like a nice life size bear, hope you like it.


----------



## Trinkets2008 (Nov 26, 2011)

skdave said:


> What kind of art do you want me to print?



I will email you.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Dave, curious to know why just vector art? Especially of a photograph? Is someone supposed to recreate a photograph in vector in order to print? I understand that 99% of people's photographs suck because of quality/composition, but nobody will have a vector of their photograph.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

ZO6 KLR said:


> Dave, curious to know why just vector art? Especially of a photograph? Is someone supposed to recreate a photograph in vector in order to print? I understand that 99% of people's photographs suck because of quality/composition, but nobody will have a vector of their photograph.


 
You are exactly correct. When I said Vector I was thinking art work not a photo. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

skdave said:


> Jill it looks like a nice life size bear, hope you like it.


Did you take a picture that you can post.


----------



## greenmonkey (Aug 18, 2012)

Good thread (except for the hijack) 

My favorite product is the ChromaLuxe panels. They turn out beautiful every time! I work with a pro photographer in a nearby town and she offers the panels and murals in her studio. Her customers love them! I would do ChromaLuxe every day and love it! It's just great stuff. Same goes for the ChromaLuxe iphone inserts.

Next up are the iPhone covers, mugs (both 11 and 15oz), steins, license plates and plaques. I do a fair amount of these.

The only thing I dislike about the Unisub plaques is the foil on the edges. Very easy to damage so you have to be careful when handling it. If it gets nicked and it's not too bad, I use a black sharpie marker to cover or on the cherry finish, a furniture touch up marker.

On the metal license plates, I use the Unisub plates instead of Dynasub.

A~


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

paintersspouse said:


> Did you take a picture that you can post.


 
No I will print another one .


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

skdave said:


> No I will print another one .


No need to bother. It should be here in the next day or so.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Can't post up any pics as 90% of our stuff we produce, we sign a C.A, but anything glass is our favorite. We do a ton of cutting boards and glass floor murals for specific contracts and the time/ labor ratio to profit margin is lovely especially if you have a bigger press.

We can do 13) full size cutting boards in 7 minutes. When you have to press 150 or more it doesn't take long to finish. 

Imaged Glass just looks awesome to me!

Great thread if it stays clean of product promotion / sales.

***it's always politically correct to answer sales and questions privately, not in the thread. Just M.H.O ***

Jae


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

JaeAmera said:


> Can't post up any pics as 90% of our stuff we produce, we sign a C.A, but anything glass is our favorite. We do a ton of cutting boards and glass floor murals for specific contracts and the time/ labor ratio to profit margin is lovely especially if you have a bigger press.
> 
> We can do 13) full size cutting boards in 7 minutes. When you have to press 150 or more it doesn't take long to finish.
> 
> ...


Glass rocks. Never did any floor tiles but a few murals and mostly backlight glass tiles on a stand. I'll post one of the backlit tiles later.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

These are a few of my latest projects. First 2 are custom rugby jerseys and the other three are custom racing crew shirts. These are all custom Full Dye Sub Cut & Sew projects, I made for some customers. Enjoy


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a unique product we make for several professional hockey teams all over the world. Custom skate soakers...


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Here are a few light color shirts that work with Dye sub.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

skdave said:


> No I will print another one .


Dave, I received the blanket. It is great. I will be ordering more. I will post a picture later so the rest of you can see.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

paintersspouse said:


> Dave, I received the blanket. It is great. I will be ordering more. I will post a picture later so the rest of you can see.


Jill the one I sent has banning but I wanted you to see it anyway. We can do better on you awesome designs.


----------

